# Comment afficher la temperature???



## olifff56 (3 Juin 2006)

Bonjour
désolé pour la question un peu basique mais j'ai eu mon ibook hier et je sais qu'on peut afficher la temperaure mais je n'arrive pas à le faire!!!!! 
le boulet!!!!!! 
Merci!!!!


----------



## Hérisson (3 Juin 2006)

tu peux préciser de quelle température tu parle...
Widget ??
La temperaure ? excuse je sais pas ce que c'est
Ah je viens de me renseigner sur google, on peut afficher la temperature des portables, bah tiens ça m'interresse aussi j'ai pas encore trouvé sur mac.

Je traduit donc tu cherches à afficher la température de ton portable... bon je me réveille... 

help me please


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2006)

en faisant une recherche avec le mot temperature :
http://www.macupdate.com/search.php?keywords=temperature&os=macosx&button.x=0&button.y=0


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juin 2006)

Et tourne-toi.


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Et tourne-toi.


shocked !!


----------

